# My First Label



## mrs.erinss (Apr 8, 2009)

So, what do you do when waiting for your wine equipment to come in? Design your first label of course!  Here is a label design for when my wine is actually done. Just thought I'd share. Hope I upload this right...


----------



## Luc (Apr 8, 2009)

Great !!!!

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Apr 8, 2009)

That is very nice. I have absolutely no art talent.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2009)

*Enjoy These Labels!*

I have to repeat myself...I just love to see everyones labels as much as I enjoy hearing about their wine! I mean there are some absolutely excellent labels out there, and so until I design one of my own, and even after I do, I will sure be enjoying everyone elses, keep em coming.
Troy


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback! 

Don't know how/when/if I'll print them, but it was fun designing it!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2009)

whay program did you use to create that mrs.?


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 8, 2009)

GIMP. It's free and nice. A lot like Photoshop.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2009)

Great first label!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2009)

What a cool name for a winery!


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2009)

that's great 

So how many bottles will you need for the labels?

hehehe

Allie


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, my husband makes fun of me when I'm mad, and calls me "Angry Erin", we also have a habit of calling Cabernet's Cabbys, so it just came to me:
Crabby Cabby By Angry Erin, lol.

I have more names for possible future wines, like Mad Merlot, Grumpy Gewurztraminer, Raging Riesling, Miffed Malbec, etc. All by Angry Erin. haha.

I am officially starting my Crabby Cabby this Saturday, I should have 30 bottles.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the name theme! Seems to have already takin hold.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you have any nice wines?


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2009)

wade e said:


> do you have any nice wines?




lol ! ! !


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Do you have any nice wines?




I guess not, lol! They are all angry in someway, he he... 

Hopefully they'll taste nice!


----------

